# Katie - 12.24.10 - First try at a model shoot



## clbd39 (Jan 9, 2011)

Sorry about the photo overload, I'm just wanting as much feedback as possible in general and if you can give some C&C, that'd be much appreciated on a few!

Went out the day before Christmas with a friend who has been modeling  and doing pageants since she could practically walk, so I figured she'd  be a great resource to get practice with!

We started at 830 in the morning  and quit around 1130.  I tried lots of ideas and she was up for  anything.

I was really wanting to go for Winter Fashion and get that Cold feel on  some and get a warm feel on others, it's definitely not my style, but  it's something I want to improve on, so I will most likely go for a  re-edit on a few of these.

I'm also going to do an all B&W set of these this week.

Thanks for looking and please critique (I know I cropped off the hair in a few, newb error)

Here's the link to the Set, please feel free to add comments and add me if you'd like
http://www.flickr.com/photos/30861072@N08/sets/72157625749107402/with/5324690969/


1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## clbd39 (Jan 9, 2011)

Here are a few more... 

8.






9.





10.





11.





12.






Sorry if they get sort of repetitive, does the posing seem ok? Good? Awesome? So-so? Bad? Great?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 10, 2011)

#8 is the strongest, then #2.  

#8 needs to boost the color a bit.  Increase your vibrance or saturation


----------



## Frequency (Jan 10, 2011)

Perfect model; perfect photographs; what else?  nothing...

Regards


----------



## boomersgot3 (Jan 10, 2011)

Love them! #1 and 2 i thought were before editing and after. They don't have the same processing. Skin and hair and coat are not the same. Great posts! 8 and 9 ROCK!
#11 could use a closer crop...was 7 an in camera crop?


----------



## clbd39 (Jan 10, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> #8 is the strongest, then #2.
> 
> #8 needs to boost the color a bit.  Increase your vibrance or saturation



Yea, I do see that 8 is lacking a little bit or color, I'm always scared to overdo the vibrance bar 



Frequency said:


> Perfect model; perfect photographs; what else?  nothing...
> 
> Regards



LOL thanks, she was great!




boomersgot3 said:


> Love them! #1 and 2 i thought were before editing and after. They don't have the same processing. Skin and hair and coat are not the same. Great posts! 8 and 9 ROCK!
> #11 could use a closer crop...was 7 an in camera crop?



No they are taken at a little bit different elevation, but they have completely different color edits 

7 is almost completely out of the camera, I'm not even sure if I cropped it one bit, just a little correction here and there 

She's fairly familiar being on that side of the camera and made it easy on me!


----------



## tat1973 (Jan 11, 2011)

I love your composition, great job!
I would touch up her skin a little bit, and adjust level in photoshop to give her that pop so the image won't look flat.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 11, 2011)

7, and 11 she looks like she's going to rip your throat out and **** down your neck. Other than that, you did a nice job for your first model shoot.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 11, 2011)

I like the set ups in 6,7,8,9 keep it up


----------



## jeff. k (Jan 11, 2011)

I like the photos, 7 and 8 are my favorite.  However, the focus seems soft in a lot of them.

_edit_:Nevermind...they look a lot better on flickr


----------



## CCericola (Jan 11, 2011)

Just a bit nit picky: Her hair is mess in most of these pictures. it's very distracting to me.  The poses are more "senior portrait" than high fashion.

*just my 2 cents


----------



## ddbowdoin (Jan 12, 2011)

CCericola said:


> Just a bit nit picky: Her hair is mess in most of these pictures. it's very distracting to me.  The poses are more "senior portrait" than high fashion.
> 
> *just my 2 cents



yeah... but he's the photographer, not a make up and hair artist... correct?


----------



## jaymitch (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice job...there is something about #4 I really like, I have to agree with some of the other guys #8 is one of the strongest.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## TJH1023 (Jan 13, 2011)

I love number 3 you are drawn right to her eyes. Number 12 also looks like something you would see in a catolog, not sure if that is what you were after.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 13, 2011)

Lovely model, but am i the only one that thinks most of them are soft


----------



## CCericola (Jan 13, 2011)

ddbowdoin said:


> CCericola said:
> 
> 
> > Just a bit nit picky: Her hair is mess in most of these pictures. it's very distracting to me.  The poses are more "senior portrait" than high fashion.
> ...



So if a client's make-up is running or her hair is messed up you wouldn't say anything? As the photographer you need to pay attention to detail including making sure the hair and make-up are in the right place for the shoot. It's easier when you have assistants, art directors and creative directors at the shoot with you to help but if its just you you need to pay attention details. There is nothing wrong with her hair and make-up STYLE. the problem is the photographer did not make sure the hair was properly placed. The model can't do it, she can't see herself if something is out of place.


----------



## MH_91 (Jan 14, 2011)

They look great, good job on editing and taking the pictures  

Did you use light-room or Photoshop? 

And a tip for your next photoshoot, at 1st when i started to take pictures of models, i was preparing bunch of ideas and poses for the model...

But later on, i thought that if the pictures had Themes, they would look better, like a story to follow.... i know its hard, but trust me the feeling and the passion of the pictures will look way better. 

Thats the way i think about it, you might agree or disagree, but over all you doing a good job so far  

Cheers mate


----------



## MH_91 (Jan 14, 2011)

CCericola said:


> ddbowdoin said:
> 
> 
> > CCericola said:
> ...


 

God bless Photoshop mate. you cant notice everything during the photo-shoot, for exp, the hair that is stuck in her mouth...  

Simple stuff can be ignored and be fixed with Photoshop, Major stuff, should be said to the model.. if the model is new in this field. Then you must be everything to her, starting from what kind of cloth she wanna wear, what poses and what makeup she have to wear. So basically you are in charge of everything.


----------



## dannowatts (Jan 14, 2011)

these are good shots, only suggestion i could give is to have her be a bit more casual and relaxed... doesn't always need to be so posed.

keep up the good work!

rocksteady,
danno~


----------



## clbd39 (Jan 14, 2011)

tat1973 said:


> I love your composition, great job!
> I would touch up her skin a little bit, and adjust level in photoshop to give her that pop so the image won't look flat.


 
Thanks!  Yea, I was trying to make them pop out a bit, but I think the ISO range of the D80 got to the shots a bit and I dunno... I'll hopefully be able to tone the ISO range down next time!



o hey tyler said:


> 7, and 11 she looks like she's going to rip your throat out and **** down your neck. Other than that, you did a nice job for your first model shoot.


 
Haha, no she was just giving me the poses 
Thanks!



8ball said:


> I like the set ups in 6,7,8,9 keep it up


 
Thanks! Everyone has their favorite it seems! lol



jeff. k said:


> I like the photos, 7 and 8 are my favorite. However, the focus seems soft in a lot of them.
> 
> _edit_:Nevermind...they look a lot better on flickr


 
Yea they are a little soft, i had to turn the shutter speed to balance the light, so unfortunately i sacrificed the shuter speed with the VR on



CCericola said:


> Just a bit nit picky: Her hair is mess in most of these pictures. it's very distracting to me. The poses are more "senior portrait" than high fashion.
> 
> *just my 2 cents


 
Well it was just a trial to get used to it and to learn, and that's one thing I learned to pay attention to a bit, either way, she's a model, i took photos of her, she's wearing winter stuff, i'd call it winter model fashion 



jaymitch said:


> Nice job...there is something about #4 I really like, I have to agree with some of the other guys #8 is one of the strongest. Keep up the good work!


 
Thanks!



TJH1023 said:


> I love number 3 you are drawn right to her eyes. Number 12 also looks like something you would see in a catolog, not sure if that is what you were after.


 
lol I was after a wide variety of shot types and trying to bring her eyes out and get used to people photography 



gsgary said:


> Lovely model, but am i the only one that thinks most of them are soft


 
Yea, a bit soft, and yes she is!



MH_91 said:


> They look great, good job on editing and taking the pictures
> 
> Did you use light-room or Photoshop?
> 
> ...


 
I used both  I edit initial in LightRoom and get the parts exposed that I want, then export to photoshop and go from there!
I appreciate the suggestions too, I'll keep it in mind next time!



dannowatts said:


> these are good shots, only suggestion i could give is to have her be a bit more casual and relaxed... doesn't always need to be so posed.
> 
> keep up the good work!
> 
> ...


 
Well she's done quite a bit of modeling and pageants in her day, and she's in her early 20's so I guess it may be time to branch out and get different poses


----------



## Split Second Studio (Jan 16, 2011)

nice! did u use spot metering in #4?


----------



## Naphtali14 (Jan 21, 2011)

I like! The one thing I do notice is that the focus seems to be soft in quite a few of these; that was the only major distraction/thing I didn't like.


----------



## Tbini87 (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nice! Main thing I would work on is getting those eyes in focus. A few shots seemed a little soft, but I am sure that you will keep getting better and eventually that won't be a problem. Great job on your first model shoot!


----------



## cynw_pt9871 (Jan 21, 2011)

Regards


----------



## Jeatley (Jan 21, 2011)

I love 8 9 and 11

Just wish 11 did not have as much head room! 

1 and 2 seem to have really shollow DOF.   1 even looks like it is out of focus? could be me?

I think you covered it all..  Maybe in a few you could have soften her skin to give that perfect look!  Some want that some dont


----------



## tom4456 (Jan 26, 2011)

do u have the camera choosing where to focus or have u set it to a specific spot?


----------



## clbd39 (Feb 2, 2011)

I Usually set it where I want the focus to be, not sure if that's what you're asking or not...


----------

